# Quick polish & wax



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Gave her a quick polish and wax today:






















































































































Soz about all the pic's could not decide what to use so thought sod it


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks good - what did you use?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

looking good steve


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice results


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Looks good - what did you use?


I only used AG super resin polish and then AG extra gloss protection. It was a quick once over as i only had a couple of hours to do it. but she did look pritty afterwards, thought it was not bad for silver, under the bonnet got done and is very sparkly

cheers steve


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

AG SRP and EGP can give some fantastic result 8)


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Exaclty nothing wrong with AG SRP and EGP. Works great on alloys to...


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking very tidy Steve, nice set of pics there and looking very good


----------

